# Unread threads



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Was off-line for about 3 days and came back today to find that there was only a few threads that were unread... yet clearly looking at the dates there were LOADS of threads that I couldn't have possibly read, but were not marked as unread :?

Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes ! and folders with ticks in , no tick but not i have not read


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23365


----------

